# How long can baby have breastmilk only?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

My first 2 kids started solids on the old rec schedule, cereal at 4 months and baby food at 6 months. My 3rd baby is my biggest yet... over 20 pounds at 6.5 months. He shows no interest in eating solids. As per the new rec schedule I didn't try solids until a week ago, after he turned 6 months. I decided to skip the cereal and tried bananas and sweet potatoes and he sort of ate a tiny bit but made a face and clamped his mouth shut each time. He only just recently started rolling over (my other 2 rolled over at 3 months and did all physical milestones early), and can't sit up alone without toppling over yet. My gut feeling is he's just not ready yet but I am worried about him being on breastmilk alone at this "late" age... is it safe to EBF and postpone solids until he seems more ready? He nurses a LOT.


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Lots of people go to a whole year before starting solids (my last baby was 11.5m when she started). I don't give solid food until a baby can actually eat solid food without it being mushed up and spoon fed to her. If I can put some chunks of cooked sweet potato, avocado, or melon on her tray and she can pick it up, bite pieces off, and eat it without gagging, she's ready.

IMO 6.5 months is far too early for most babies to be eating solids, so your baby is certainly not a "late" starter. It sounds like you're making the right decision in following your gut instinct.


----------



## AnkaJones (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with the PP. The American Acad of Pediatrics didn't discuss their 6 month recommendation with God. Some babies are ready a little earlier, others a little later, some a lot later. Follow your gut and your baby's lead!

Best,

Anka


----------



## Emmeline II (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indignantgirl*
> 
> Lots of people go to a whole year before starting solids (my last baby was 11.5m when she started). I don't give solid food until a baby can actually eat solid food without it being mushed up and spoon fed to her. If I can put some chunks of cooked sweet potato, avocado, or melon on her tray and she can pick it up, bite pieces off, and eat it without gagging, she's ready.
> 
> IMO 6.5 months is far too early for most babies to be eating solids, so your baby is certainly not a "late" starter. It sounds like you're making the right decision in following your gut instinct.












*kellymom.com :: Solid Foods and the Breastfed Baby*


----------



## tincia (Aug 9, 2011)

If u search on google for articles from dr jack newman about solids, there is a lot of great info. He is a world renowned pediatrician and breastfeeding/feeding guru. He does encourage following your baby's lead, however does say that shortly after the 6 month mark, breastmilk does not offer optimal amounts of iron for the developing baby and that either introduction of high iron solids, or a vitamin is reccomended.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indignantgirl*
> 
> Lots of people go to a whole year before starting solids (my last baby was 11.5m when she started).


Thanks for this!!  Did your dd take a vitamin for iron (tincia mentioned something about it)? And if not was she ok? I'd rather not give my baby a supplement unless it's dangerous if I don't.

Thanks ladies for your responses!!


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just found this on Kellymom (what a great site!!)

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vitamins/iron.html


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFTB1177*
> 
> Thanks for this!!  Did your dd take a vitamin for iron (tincia mentioned something about it)? And if not was she ok? I'd rather not give my baby a supplement unless it's dangerous if I don't.
> 
> Thanks ladies for your responses!!


I did not take iron and none of my babies did either (the other two were around 9-10mo when they started solids). My oldest did have his iron checked because we were on WIC at the time; his levels were always great (they assumed I supplemented with iron and I didn't tell them otherwise). My daughter (the one who was 11.5mo when starting solids) actually hasn't had her iron levels tested but she was 18mo before she had her first cold/fever and she is developmentally spot-on. She's almost 5 now and has been the healthiest of all my kids, probably because she got only breastmilk for the longest.

Not having any difficulties with starting solids later, I plan to do the same with my new baby as well.


----------



## Emmeline II (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tincia*
> 
> If u search on google for articles from dr jack newman about solids, there is a lot of great info. He is a world renowned pediatrician and breastfeeding/feeding guru. He does encourage following your baby's lead, however does say that shortly after the 6 month mark, breastmilk does not offer optimal amounts of iron for the developing baby and that either introduction of high iron solids, or a vitamin is reccomended.


Dr. Sears says otherwise







. IIRC, it's not that breastfed babies are necessarily low in iron it's 1) formula and baby food fed infants have artificially high levels of iron due to iron fortified formula and iron fortified babyfood and 2) iron supplements are not absorbed as well as iron from breastmilk.

...well nevermind, the kellymom link says all that.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

My DS didn't want any solids til 11 months and only took slowly to it. He weighed 31lbs still at 12 months. Mama milk is really the best food! My little girl has been eyeing our food since 4 months and I did offer some at 6 months and she's digging it. I mash my food up with a spoon so it's not totally mashed and she loves it. She complains if she cannot eat some of our food too. She never eats a lot but wants her "tastes". I did make mashed pears/blueberries though in the freezer as she really enjoys it, but we're talking 3 days to consume one ounce of food. Some kids are just more curious about tastes and textures than others, and following baby's lead is the best idea!


----------



## jewel1288 (May 6, 2011)

I've chosen to EBF until my LO is a year old. I have a few reasons for this decision. First of all, I've read a lot of information regarding the development of allergies and information regarding the development of celiac disease (gluten intolerance). According to the number of articles I've read, gluten sensitivity, dairy allergies, and other food allergies are much more likely to develop when babies are exposed to foods before their little digestive systems can appropriately digest and distribute the nutrients that many adult bodies can handle more healthily. In addition to these allergies, children are more likely to develop diabetes if they are given foods too early, as well.... although I've only read this from one source, so I'm not as confident about this so-called truth. Lastly, your baby can become constipated if they're being exposed to foods too soon.

Another reason (unrelated to allergies) I'm opting to wait until my LO is a year is because a baby's gag reflex is further up in their throat than an adults or even a child's gag reflex. Therefore, babies are not able to choke on things, like foods. However, because many babies eat pureed foods instead of being exposed to solids, the foods get past their gag reflex or, as you may have noticed, baby will spit a lot of the food out. Well, that's the gag reflex working.

So.... Instead of pureeing baby's food.... I've decided to EBF for a year, but to allow my little one to be exposed to foods they can "gum" and eventually chew once their teeth begin coming in. Foods like avocado and maybe some quinoa or banana are things I will slowly expose them to. This is called child-led weaning. I would suggest looking up some books regarding this practice, as it involves some more detailed information that I'm not fully educated about just yet, as I haven't needed to learn about it just yet. 

I think you're right about your little one not being quite ready for solids from the reactions you described. If you're eating healthy, then your little one is getting all they need for healthy development through your milk. 

Also, I have a number of friends who have EBF for the first year and their children have no allergies and are fully healthy. Of course, it doesn't guarantee no allergies, but it certainly aids in preventing some allergies.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

My DD didn't eat anything until 15 mos or so. My pediatrician wasn't concerned at all. We would offer her small bits of food during mealtimes, but she didn't show any interest in eating. She did have her iron tested at her 12 month appointment and was fine. I figure they'll eat when they are ready.


----------



## mylilmonkeys (Oct 15, 2010)

I usually start solids when teeth start coming in, which for my kids has always been around 8 mo. I had one who wasn't ready at that point because he had a hyper gag reflex and any sort of solids would induce projectile vomiting until after he was 11 mo. Coincidentally he was also my largest baby and quickest gainer and never suffered from his EBF diet. I prefer, as others have stated, to let my kids gum soft foods and usually just let them share what they are able from what is being served at that meal. We do get iron testing through WIC and have never needed to supplement. I have a pretty iron rich diet, so another mama may not have the same experience if they are not focusing on making sure iron intake/uptake is good.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks ladies!! Jewel I'm with you about the gluten allergies, etc. My 2nd child (who is 2.5) seems to have dairy and wheat allergies (has diarrhea almost every day but is otherwise perfectly physically healthy). So I really am afraid to give grains too early.


----------

